# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Sourcing Hardwood Fence Rails/Timber battens that are not CCA Green.

## indiedog

Hi All. I'm about to enclose under my Queenslander and looking to use a modern version of the standard timber batten setup. I will be using 38 wide by either 50 or 38 deep battens at 100cs. I've got some timber rough sawn roof battens left over and these would be perfect but they are a bit on the costly side. All up I need a bit over 200 battens each 2.4m long. What I want is a timber that is not green (CCA colour) but is suitable for outdoor use. I may end up painting these things with Sikkens but not definite yet.  
To keep my costs down I could buy standard fence rails (100 x 38 x 4.8) and cut them down to get 4 battens from each rail. Each batten would then cost me around $2.50 each instead of $3/m for the standard roof battens. So a big saving to be made doing it this way. The main thing is not to end up with green battens.  
Question. Is there a hardwood fence rail available (or other item) that is treated but not green? Not sure what the roof battens were treated with but they are definitely not green.  
And I'm in Brisbane. 
Thanks, Brad

----------

